# What breed is my calico cat?



## Torkjell (Aug 24, 2020)

This is Sol, my calico cat who was borned in a barn at my in-law parents place. The mom cat is a slim and not to big tortoise cat, with a really small face. She shy and does not like to be cuddles even though she is very friendly. I have never gotten a bit or a claw mark from her. The father is a bit uknown, but i have a feeling who it might be (see picture). Both are outside cats only, and her mom just showed up some day from nowhere and it was pretty friendly, so we think it was left on the road of the owners.

Sol (my cat) is very friendly, and super hyper. She is around 3-4 months now and she is always following us were ever we go. She is begging for food all the time, but does not eat too much from her own food bowl. She is not so much into being a lap cat. She likes to sit besides us or lay on the shoulder of me or my girlfriend in the sofa. Everything is interesting and any sound make a wake up. There is always something to play with or something to explore. Enough of that being said. She has very fluffy hair and a strong calico color. There is many small long white haires sticking out around on the colored places. And the chest part is extra fluffy, making Sol look like a polar bear when pressing her head backwards.

*What breed is my cat?*





Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your cute little cat is either a Domestic Medium Hair or Domestic Short Hair cat. No specific breed.


----------



## Torkjell (Aug 24, 2020)

marie73 said:


> Your cute little cat is either a Domestic Medium Hair or Domestic Short Hair cat. No specific breed.


Thanks for reply! Sol being a DSH was what I was thinking too. I wish I could know what breed she is originating from though.


----------

